# Putting My Children to Work...



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

I discovered my 14 year old daughter has quite a steady hand
at painting these 1/76 medieval figurines, for my jousting 
re-enactment scene. I wonder if she can pin stripe?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll say she has a talent, they are looking good.
Much better than I could ever do.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Jousting in Texas. Hank Hill would have something to say!

Nice work


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Bamburg Update*








The OO layout as of today. All three mains working, but I need to tinker a little with the insulated gaps on the Hornby turnouts. Hopefully will have moved up to DCC by this year. Five train operation on a three track main. Should be interesting.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Chops124 said:


> Five train operation on a three track main. Should be interesting.


Sounds like you are headed for jousting of trains.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, she does a great job on those little figures. Do you rent her out, I have a bunch of Railking unpainted figures that I'd love to use.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That layout really looks good. I've come over all nostalgic.

Just to put a bit of temptation in your way Hattons in the UK have a couple of really nice Triang items including a lovely Lord of the Isles http://www.hattons.co.uk/stocklist/...OO_Gauge_1_76_Scale_Steam_locos/prodlist.aspx They ship to the US plus you can deduct 20% from the price for sale outside the EU. Tempted?


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cycleops, very tempting loco. Chops124, I do believe you have found a solution to painting those tiny figureens, nice work.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Medieval Updates...*
















[/ATTACH]

































You know my tastes! The Triang Lord of the Isles is one of my favorite British pieces, and after some considerable time I tracked one down, vintage, new in box, with a smoke unit. For what it is, it runs rather well. A cherished piece.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The layout is really coming along. Love the village with its thatched cottage, much sort after in the UK. Trouble is you get rather nervous on fireworks night!

Congrats on the L of the I purchase, hope you didn't have to pay too much h for it. We call the GWR 'Gods wonderful railway'.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

An arm and a leg, to be true.


----------

